# Stuff You Love



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone got any shows, books, movies, animated shorts, etc etc. that make them just stop and say 'wow'? Do you have a piece of entertainment that you'd like to sing the praises of from a rooftop, or pass out fliers about to the general populace from astride a blimp made of even more fliers? If so, post about them here.

First and foremost, _The Secret of Kells_ is an absolutely breathtaking piece of animation. Based on Irish folklore and done in a flat, medieval style that I _can't stop staring at_, the movie is my favorite Christmas gift from last year. And the music; go ahead, watch the only musical sequence in the movie and try not to smile.

Anyway, back to the point of the thread. Hopefully people will discover some good stuff here, and we can all kind of roll around in the general awesomeness. (ihope)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jan 25, 2011)

MS Paint Adventures is awesome and you should read it. Hayao Miyazaki stuff, though I haven't seen much of it, is pretty amazing. Um...yeah, MS Paint Adventures is the main thing I'd have to say for now. It's quite well-written, with a good mixture of comedy and serious plot stuff.

EDIT: And Lackadaisy is fantastic too, if not frequently updated.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 25, 2011)

Doctor Who obviouisly.I am currently GMing a Doctor Who roleplaying game, in which my players are running from the Weeping Angels. 


On the topic of RPG's I also love Dungeons and Dragons... currently working on two characters a Paladin with a chip on her shoulder (and a hippogriff), and a fighter who is a bit too longsword happy.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 25, 2011)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> MS Paint Adventures is awesome and you should read it. Hayao Miyazaki stuff, though I haven't seen much of it, is pretty amazing. Um...yeah, MS Paint Adventures is the main thing I'd have to say for now. It's quite well-written, with a good mixture of comedy and serious plot stuff.


Seconding these, though I haven't seen much of Hayao Miyazaki's works either, Spirited Away is fantastic though! I want to see Ponyo and Howl's Moving Castle, but I've never gotten around to it.

For those who like the teen fiction on werewolves, Raised by Wolves by Jennifer Lynn Barnes is a pretty good read. It stays far away from the common cliches that have recently surfaced in teen fiction (such as 'hot and dangerous' boys that the female lead falls in love with, the forbidden romance, and love triangles. God do I hate love triangles.) and all the characters are very interesting. It also has an insight to how werewolves 'work', such as how a pack interacts with others, how much control an alpha has on the whole pack and other stuff. The female lead is also strong and capable rather than the Bella Swan-knockoffs that most females are becoming in other teen fictions, which is always a bonus.


----------



## Abufi (Jan 25, 2011)

music - down and pantera.  holy shit dude, both are really great.  really really great.  down has particularly got me hooked lately and man they are some cool stuff.  not for everyone, but yeah i like it a lot.  sludgy, low-tuned metal with a southern edge.
also les claypool.  the guy may very well be my favorite musician.  he's something else man, talented motherfucker, really weird and funny guy too.

shows - ren and stimpy.  have been developing an interest in cartooning so this show is great for that, the animation (especially with the gestures and expressions the characters make) is great and i like the ridiculous humor.  the 90s was great for cartoons.

games - team fortress 2, yeah boyyy


----------



## Clover (Jan 25, 2011)

Blastoise said:


> Anyone got any shows, books, movies, animated shorts, etc etc. that make them just stop and say 'wow'? Do you have a piece of entertainment that you'd like to sing the praises of from a rooftop, or pass out fliers about to the general populace from astride a blimp made of even more fliers?


Yeah that pretty much defines TWEWY for me. Life-changing, hilarious in parts, utterly quotable (and I don't just mean Minamimoto, dammit; "Enjoy the moment with all your might: whether it's gloomy, whether it's bright!"), and just a great, original game with great, original combat, plot, and characters.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, man. A lot of stuff! Not in any particular order.

- TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN. It is so ridiculous and yet I adore it because the characters have a surprising amount of depth, the concept makes a surprising amount of sense in its own completely nonsensical way, and it just cheerfully sits there doing all these ridiculously silly but also utterly epic things, in between INSPIRATIONAL SPEECHES ABOUT DRILLS and how they are a perfect analogy for how humanity inches ever onward and will never give up no matter how far you push them underground. It is impossible to adequately describe it in a way that makes it sound anywhere near as great as it actually is, but seriously.

- O Brother, Where Art Thou? I love this movie like you wouldn't believe. The characters are delightful, the dialogue is hilarious, the story takes itself just the right kind of not at all seriously, and the music and visual design is _awesome_.

- Flight of the Conchords, New Zealand's fourth most popular folk parody duo. Originally they just wrote songs, which are both frequently priceless and actually quite catchy and fun to listen to while spanning a mind-boggling range of musical genres. Later they got a TV show with plots written around making up excuses to include their songs, which is _brilliant_; it's this awesomely low-key bizarre character humour broken up with ridiculously over-the-top videos of the aforementioned hilarious songs. Then even later they made a second season where the songs were mostly written into the plots, and though most would agree it's not quite as good as the first, it's still pretty great.

- Boston Legal, extremely unserious, lampshade-hanging, fourth-wall-breaking legal drama that contains a lot of shameless soapboxing and sexual harassment and completely makes up for it by featuring one of my favorite (by which I mean complex, self-loathing and damaged) fictional characters of all time, Alan Shore, and in him and Denny Crane the most bizarre, touching, powerful, utterly adorable platonic relationship in anything I've ever watched or read. Also, Alan's closing arguments are one of those things I could happily watch for the rest of my life and never get bored, no matter how shamelessly soapboxy they are.

- ReGenesis, Canadian television series nobody has ever heard of except me. It's basically House except with mass outbreaks of superviruses and bioterrorism instead of individual patients with weird diseases. It features a truly delicious main character (by which I still mean complex, self-loathing and damaged), some very interesting plots, actually mostly accurate science (fancy that!), an openly gay character who is well-adjusted and competent and non-stereotypical and doesn't die and whose sexuality is not his only defining characteristic (fancy _that_), and just great character writing in general and aaaa I need to watch this again already because I love it! @_@ The fourth (final) season is a bit... odd, but other than that it's just absolutely marvelous. Somebody else needs to watch this because I have never been able to fangirl over it with _anyone_ but Shadey and that's just sad.

- Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Don't let the embarrassing title and campy monsters fool you, because this show is _good_, primarily thanks to the amazing characters and character development and the priceless humour.

- Firefly. You can marathon the whole series in a day! :D And it's just got awesome worldbuilding and the _characters_ and their _interactions_ and the _humour_ and oh god.

- The Ace Attorney games. Characters! Humour! I am really repeating myself a lot here, aren't I?

- Don Rosa's Disney comics. Hilarious and with actual character depth and some awesome heartwarming moments and crazy research! Also, it's really fun how he thinks exactly like a fanfic writer, with an almost reverent regard for the canon (Carl Barks' work) and (almost) always justifying rather than ignoring the things that don't quite seem to fit together in canon, while being unafraid to fill in the blanks with new ideas of his own. And he has some really, _really_ clever and creative ideas. I've recently finished reading his entire body of work and I'm honestly heartbroken he's retired (apparently his eyesight is getting too bad to draw comics, which is just tragic).

- Jesus Christ Superstar! Takes the Biblical story of the crucifixion and manages to make it compelling and emotional by expanding upon the character of Judas and why he did what he did and showing Jesus as seriously conflicted about the whole thing. In song. Note that the 1973 movie, though the best known version, is not my favorite and I'm not sure I would love it anywhere near as much as I do if that were the only take on it I'd seen. (I fell in love with my school's production originally; the 1973 movie feels a bit weird and disjointed to me in addition to being... a bit campy and seventies-ish and difficult to take seriously. Various other productions I've seen (bits of) then frequently appear to completely miss the point by playing Judas as simply evil and greedy instead of desperate and honestly concerned and _explicitly refusing the blood money until they convince him it would be a waste to refuse to take it when he can use it to do some good for the poor_ argh who let you direct this seriously.)

- Lackadaisy! Liquor-smuggling and the associated shootings and shady activity in Prohibition-era St. Louis, except the characters are all adorable kitties who are adorable. Also really funny and _gorgeously_ drawn.

- Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog. Everything about this is loveable, especially Neil Patrick Harris and the beautiful songs and the comedy gold. If you haven't seen it already, _watch it_. Commentary! The Musical is pretty hilarious too, if you have the DVD.

- Mythbusters. So it's a show where myths are busted (or, occasionally, confirmed) and there are lots of explosions. Okay. But what really makes it is that it is hosted by really funny, charismatic people and just watching the banter and all the things that go wrong and the inventive solutions they think of to test the myths is _glorious_, and it can tell you some pretty fascinating stuff (oh god _elephants actually are afraid of mice_).

- District 9. I can't even begin to sum it up in a way that doesn't make it sound cheesy, but I promise that it's not. It feels very real, especially so the main character's development, and it's just extremely intense and interesting and I love this movie.

- Næturvaktin, Dagvaktin, Fangavaktin and Bjarnfreðarson, three Icelandic comedy TV series and a wrap-up movie that incidentally contain some of the most realistic and compelling psychological character depth I have ever seen. None of you have ever seen this or are ever going to, but this is a Stuff You Love thread and I love them, so.

- The Neverending Story and Momo by Michael Ende. Note that by The Neverending Story, I mean the book, not the movie that I have admittedly never seen but according to what I've gathered of the plot was clearly made by people who hadn't the faintest idea what the book was actually about. These are very possibly the best children's books ever written, and note that I don't consider children's books an inferior class of fiction.

...aand I should probably stop so I don't spend all day here and diminish the chances anyone will bother to read my post further.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 25, 2011)

Can I list my favourite TV shows here? Excellent! :D   

      Buffy the Vampire Slayer
      The West Wing
      Sherlock
      Doctor Who
      A Bit of Fry and Laurie
      Pushing Daisies
      QI
      Life On Mars
      Bad Girls
      Dead Like Me
      House
      24
      Blackadder
      Torchwood
      Firefly
      The IT Crowd
      Merlin
      Wire in the Blood
      Battlestar Galactica
      Gilmore Girls
      Green Wing
      Veronica Mars
      Jekyll
      Jeeves and Wooster
      Fawlty Towers
      Spooks
      Wonderfalls
      Angel
      M*A*S*H
      The Thick of It
      The League of Gentlemen
      Gavin & Stacey
      Yes Minister
      Jonathan Creek
      Have I Got News for You
      Only Fools and Horses
      Black Books
      30 Rock
      Queer as Folk
      Ashes to Ashes
      Outnumbered
      The Wire
      Bones
      Avatar: The Last Airbender
      Will & Grace
      The Office (UK version)

The only real order there is the order in which I thought of them, but my absolute favourites are near the top. But they're all wonderful <3

I would vote for The West Wing, Buffy and Doctor Who being the most life-changingly awesome, if pressed to choose.


----------



## octobr (Jan 25, 2011)

I _do_ believe in the power of stuff.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 25, 2011)

The Slayers
Disney animation
Magical girl animes
Phineas and Ferb

and many, many more


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 25, 2011)

yoshiya's big list of crap things that he seems to like and what *I MYSELF* would rate them out of 10 purely for being interesting/funny/etc GOGOGO

*TV:*
Glee [8]
Ugly Betty (RIP) [9]
Pushing Daisies (RIP) [10]
Misfits [10]
Fairy Tail [8]
Occult Academy [10]

*Music (Albums):*
Lady Gaga - The Fame/The Fame Monster [9/9]
Scissor Sisters - Scissor Sisters/Ta-Dah/Night Work [10/7/10]
Train - Save Me, San Francisco [9]
Eliza Doolittle - Eliza Doolittle [8]
Brandon Flowers - Flamingo [9]

*Video Games* that I have recently played*:*
The World Ends With You - DS [10]
Pokemon SoulSilver - DS [10]
Sonic Colours - Wii [9]
Ghost Trick - DS [10]
Super Paper Mario - Wii [9]
The Sims 3 - PC [6]


----------



## Abufi (Jan 25, 2011)

Bachuru said:


> - O Brother, Where Art Thou? I love this movie like you wouldn't believe. The characters are delightful, the dialogue is hilarious, the story takes itself just the right kind of not at all seriously, and the music and visual design is _awesome_.


DEY DUN DERR TURNED PETE 'NTO A HORNY TOAD
that was a fun movie, yeah.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 25, 2011)

Get it right! It's _DEM SIRENS LOVED 'IM UP AND TURNED 'IM 'NTO A H-_HORNY TOAD_!_ :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 25, 2011)

WEBCOMICS!!!!!!!!1

Gunnerkrigg Court is an amazing comic that I adore and love and stuff. It's about a newly orphaned pink-haired girl moving from her lifelong home of a hospital to the mysterious school of Gunnerkrigg Court. There's robots and dragons and and and shadow people and _copious _amounts of references to world mythology_._
The art (although a tad shaky for the earlier chapters) steadily improved until it was amazing. The storyline is very, _very _convoluted but in a oh-look-now-we-have-an-answer-about-that-but-now-we-have-even-more-questions way. The author's notes are sarcastic and dry, but/and hilarious. 

Digger is just as amazing as the above but _seriously underloved_. It's the epic tale of a hero tasked with vanquishi– oh, wait, no, it's about a cynical, down-to-earth wombat named Digger(-of-Extremely-Convoluted-Tunnels). She's lost and groping around in the dark tunnel she's digging, wandering for hours, until she comes up in the temple of the Hindu god Ganesh. And then she talks to a (statue of) the god himself and finds out that that is a _magical_* hole and now she can't get back home that way.
The story revolves mostly around her trying to get home, but the real draw is the characters. The author has a degree in anthropology, and it shows; the references to multicultural traditions as well as the multitude of interesting races and factions (the extremely-well-thought-out matriarchal society of hyenas, for one) really add a sense of realism to a world that makes no apologies about its strange goings-on.


----------



## Flareth (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay...my lovestuffs...

-Whose Line (Not as into it as I used to be but getting back into it since Improv-a-Ganza is airing in March)

- The Drew Carey Show (Not your usual sitcom, had many creative ideas. Also introduced me to Craig Ferguson, my celebrity crush of the now)

- The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson (Just tell me, what other talk show has a robot skeleton sidekick made by Grant Imahara...speaking of which...)

- Mythbusters (Basically what Butterfree said)

- Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog (Oh my gosh, it's just amazing. Catchy songs and everything. And I gained a new actor fangirlism...)

- How I Met Your Mother (Very recently got into this. Very interesting and funny and NPH is awesome)

Sherlock is awesome as well. Need to get the DVDs. And I'm pretty sure there's lots more


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 27, 2011)

*Animes:*
-Jungle wa Itsumo Hare nochi Guu. It's a really fun, ridiculous show, and possibly one of the best comedy animes I've seen. Lots of crazy stuff going on, basically.
-Axis Powers Hetalia. I started hearing about it and decided to check out what it was all about... and I found out it was actually pretty great.

*Games:*
- Super Mario 64 DS. (And yes, DS.)
- No More Heroes. It's a fun game.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Six Feet Under was a pretty life-changing television series for me but maybe I'm just lame. I do think as many people as possible should watch it because it's awesome.

Morrissey essentially provides a soundtrack to my mind, but maybe I just need to take some prozac or something.

There are far too many great books and in the following list I will forget some that I love dearly and then I'll beat myself for it: Ensaio Sobre a Cegueira (Blindess as it's known in English) by José Saramago, 1984 (Orwell) but only if you read it correctly and don't proceed to compare it to Obama's government, Good Omens (Gaiman & Prattchet), Wilde in general, Jeeves & Wooster (P.G. Wodehouse), A Perfect Waiter (Sulzer).
AGAIN I AM FORGETTING SO MANY THAT THIS LIST IS KIND OF MEANINGLESS.

Let's talk about comics. They are awesome, and if you think comics are just for kids then you are a) wrong and b) have clearly never visited a decent comic shop. But I live in Belgium AKA comic land so I'm biased :o(
Good comics and authors: The Perry Bible Fellowship (Nicolas Gurewitch) ,The Arrival (Shaun Tan), Joann Sfar (The Rabbi's Cat, Gainsbourg, etc), Lewis Trondheim (Les Petits Riens, Les Formidables Aventures de/Sans Lapinot, Donjon, etc), Zoo (Frank & Bonifay), Journals (Fabrice Neaud), Moebius (TOO MUCH AWESOME STUFF TO LIST), Larcenet (Blast, Donjon, Une Aventure Rocambolesque De..., etc), Marzi (Marzena Sowa & Sylvain Savoia), Il Etait Une Fois En France (Nury & Valee) and many more.
I think Marzi's been translated into English and I know a lot of Sfar's work has been, though I can't vouch for the rest. You guys should develop the comic industry in your countries :( make comics that AREN'T always about superheroes or whatever and make them about stuff that matters. There's a reason why comics are the 9th art.

In Japanese comics I can recommend anything by Naoki Urasawa (Monster, 20th Century Boys, etc) and say with certainty that it will be god-tier. There's the eternal Osamu Tezuka. Individual comics I recommend are Doraemon, Shin-chan and Yakitate!! Ja-pan! (the ending is kind of lame though).


----------



## Missile (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a few things that I absolutely -love-. Not in any order, just a list.

-Ace Attorney: Oh God. I love it. So much. The cases, the humor, the characters, the courts, everything! It's such a loveable game series, I recommend this to every one. The law has never been so much fun, let me tell you. I'm currently playing _Justice For All_, _Apollo Justice_, and _Phoenix Wright_. Last case on PW, second-to-last case on AP, already beat Miles Edgeworth - Ace Attorney: Investigations, I need Trials & Tribulations, and I'm on the second case on JFA. I just can't play one at a time! My favorite games series by far. *wants to be a prosecuter when she grows up*

-Pokemon: I've grown up with Pokemon, and I still love it. Generation one through five, I love them all, and still gotta catch 'em all. <3

-Michael Jackson: Ever since age seven I've been listening to his music, dancing his dances, singsing his songs... He's my idol. No matter what anyone says about him, no matter what he did to himself, no matter what anyone says he is, he will always be a beautiful man that deserved much more time here on Earth. I still miss him. I'm going to continue playing his video games, listening to his music, watching his music videos... I'll remember this forever and pass it on to my children, so they can pass it on to their children, and so on. Legends never die, they say. And I hold that to be true.

-The Sonic Series: My interest for this has recently waned, however I'm still rather fond of it. I like the characters, and the games themselves are rather fun, but in my opinion, it's not as good as Ace Attorney or Pokemon. I'd rather be playing one of those than a Sonic game. 4Kids messed up the Sonic X anime, most of the games suck, and I'm hoping to get Sonic Colours, since I heard that it's a MAJOR improvement. Otherwise, I find it to be an adequate series that could improve.

-Forums: Does this count as something? Because I absolutely LOVE forums. I don't necessarily join many, but I do love reading the posts and such. Out of all the forums I've been on and/or seen, tCoD is by far the best forum. I applaud Bachuru/Butterfree for her magnificent work. Thank you for such a wonderful site and forum. <3

-Drawing: I've always loved to draw, and I've improved quite a bit since last year. I'm currently worrking on realistic kinds of drawings, but to no avail... Or at least not much. I prefer drawing cartoons. C:

I probably have so much more things, but I'm so tired, I can't think straight! I'll update the post if I happen to remember anything. C:


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 27, 2011)

Verne said:


> I _do_ believe in the power of stuff.


Three internets to you for a Sokka quote.

On that note:

-Avatar: The Last Airbender. Probably the best cartoon/anime/whatever series EVER created. The characters and setting of the show are so realistic, colorful, and three-dimensional. It's a shame it was shat on numerous times by Nickelodeon, who didn't have enough interest to NOT put months or years between episodes; though it still had resources to pump out an iCarly every week and a new SpongeBob TV movie every month.

-Craig Ferguson. It's sucks that his show comes on so late during the week, or I would watch it every night. I love his little sayings and gags. (Sean Connery, anyone?)

-Music: Radiohead and Arcade Fire. Number-one and -two favorite artists. _Neon Bible_ and _The Suburbs_ from Arcade Fire, and _Kid A_ and _In Rainbows_ from Radiohead are amazing.


----------



## Fireworks (Jan 27, 2011)

-Music: although I prefer prog metal/neoprog rock the most, I listen to like literally almost every genre (well the good stuff from them anyway), be it melodeath, metalcore, breakcore, industrial, doom, post-punk, sludge, classical, neoclassical, good country, IDM, underground rap, alternative rock, indie, jazz, post-rock, new age or whatever else. Most favourite bands: Porcupine Tree/Blackfield, Opeth, Katatonia, maudlin of the Well, Pain Of Salvation, Dark Tranquillity, HORSE the band, Iron Maiden, Converge and Radiohead.

-Games: I've been playing Defense Of The Ancients for like 3 years now (I play carries or nukers in the High Level Rooms on garena), and I'm eagerly waiting for DotA 2. And although I'm not able to play it, I religiously follow StarCraft 2, mainly Day9's dailies (the funday monday episodes should be very entertaining to watch even for people who have no idea about SC2), as well as livestreams of ongoing tournaments, and when I still have time left over, Crota's and TotalBiscuit's SC2 casts on youtube.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 27, 2011)

So far in my life, I have only found _two_ things which I consider holy blessings from the almighty beings of above.

And as such whenever I find Rule 34 with these things I slowly turn off my computer and cry myself to sleep.

AND THOSE TWO THINGS ARE:

_There She Is!!_ a cute story of a bunny that falls in love with a cat in a city where such romance is out of question. Things happen and it's quite possibly the best thing ever. Good animation, fantastic music choice, and a beautiful message makes ever time I watch it the best 20 minutes of my life.

_The Klonoa franchise_ which is easily my favourite video game franchise of all time. Fun, charming and coupled with interesting character design and amazing soundtrack. Buy all the game, play all the games, grind them into a fine dust, blend it with a glass of water and drink it to achieve nirvana.


----------



## Dinru (Jan 28, 2011)

Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt. It's like Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann and FLCL had a baby. An incredibly obscene, sacrilegious baby.

Gilmore Girls, for having some of the funniest writing ever. EVER. Although I prefer the smaller one-liners to the back-and-forth banter. Although it depends on the mood I'm in. Also: Kirk.

Tales of Symphonia. Because it's just. I can't even describe it, it's just deliciously cheesy and poignant and... <3

Yume Nikki, because I love the exploration and the psychology and everything about it <3

Avatar: The Last Aribender. Amazing animation + deep symbolism + interesting characters + compelling story = show I'll love.

Um there's probably more!


----------



## Lili (Jan 28, 2011)

*TV Shows*
-Mystery Science Theatre 3000:  It's funny, and who couldn't love the opening theme.  I sing it every episode.
-Doctor Who:  Quite possibly the best show ever made.
-Astro Boy:  It was the cutest animations, and each episode is just adorable in that little kid kind of way.
-Phineas and Ferb:  I LOVE this show.  I watch it religiously, and sleep with my stuffed Perry the Platypus every night.

*Movies*
-Eegah:  Quite possibly the funniest, worst, poorly made B-movie I've ever seen.  And that is why I love it.
-The Book of Eli:  It's one of those movies I'll remember for forever, it was so well put together and I like how it takes place in the post-apocolyptic world.
-WALL-E:  I specifically want this to be the last movie I see on my death bed.  It's adorable, and makes me cry every time I watch it.
-The Crazies:  All I need to say is JOE ANDERSON.  I WANT HIM SO BADDD~
-Across the Universe:  I <3 the Beatles already.  But making a movie based upon their songs, and again have Joe Freakin-Sexy Anderson in it?  YES

*Books*
-The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy:  It's witty, and fills me with delight and joy when I read it.
-Warriors:  I've been reading it ever since the fourth grade, and I've loved it ever since.
-Pearls Before Swine:  Okay, technically, it's a comic in the newspaper.  But it's still pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jan 28, 2011)

I FORGOT ABOUT TWO THINGS THAT SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN FORGOTTEN ABOUT

Minecraft: My favorite game by a small margin...just holy shit this is a good game. Build things, destroy things, fight things, explore things...Survival Multiplayer is especially fantastic.

Avatar: The Last Airbender: Probably my favorite TV show, this was a very well done series with good characters and a good story and good everything.


----------



## Lili (Jan 29, 2011)

I totally forgot about music.

*Music*
The Ting-Tings:  They're so peppy and happy.  They're perfect to listen to when you're down in the dumps.
Of Montreal:  So strange, and completely eccentric.  Love it.
MIKA:  Again, happy and peppy as hell.
M.I.A.:  I love her accent.
No Doubt:  I already had an obsession with Gwen Stefani, but this just made it better.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 29, 2011)

Movies:
- Interstella 5555: This is an experience. If you didn't like Daft Punk before, this might make you change your mind.
- WALL-E: By far my favorite Pixar film. Fantastic work, it's cute but manages to get a bit of a message through.

TV:
- Law & Order: Just about the only TV drama I've watched regularly. Best crime drama out there as far as I'm concerned.
- Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations: Oh my god I love this show. Food travel with a snarky host, better than just about everything else on that channel.
- Mythbusters: All has been said on this subject.
- The Office: I like both the US and UK versions, they fill somewhat different niches, but both are funny as all hell.
- 'Allo 'Allo!: The setting, the characters, it's all so over-the-top.
There's any number of other British comedies I should list here...

Anime series:
- Aria: This is still my favorite series of all time. Supremely relaxing, cute, and funny. The best example of a slice-of-life, done beautifully.

Games:
- Paradox Interactive: Rather complex grand strategy, these guys are pretty much the only folks who publish it, not to mention their own developed games are my benchmark for the genre.
- Super Street Fighter IV: This' games predecessor pretty much got me good at fighting games, and in Super, we have a much expanded cast with characters I like, and improved gameplay. Fantastic fighting game that's easy to get into.
- Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike: Simply beautiful. The fact that a game from 1999 is still favored by many high-level players attests to it's good design. And it's got plenty of characters I like, always a plus here.
- BlazBlue: Continuum Shift: This is a difficult one to learn. I'm not the biggest fan of the mechanics, but the game is so stylish I keep coming back.
- Unreal Tournament 2004: Best of the series, twitch shooter action at it's finest.
- Team Fortress 2: I'm sure many, many souls here know that this game is great. It's well-balanced, silly, and Valve keeps pumping out content. People who don't like FPSs can get into this too, as it's quite simple.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 30, 2011)

*Movies*

- Marblehornetsmarblehornetsmarblehornetsmarblehornetsmarblehornets. Marble Hornets is the best thing ever.

*Books*

- _Anathem_ is pretty bitchin'.
- _American Gods_ is similarly pretty bitchin'.

*Music*

- Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show are the greatest band of the 70s imho.
- The Ink Spots are fantastic.

*Webcomics*

- Ménage á 3
- Erfworld
- xkcd
- Cyanide and Happiness
- The Order of the Stick
- Treading Ground
- Dead Philosophers in Heaven


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 30, 2011)

I actually like to keep lists of my favourite things because otherwise I tend to forget them unless they're my all-time favourites, which I don't like doing, because I like rewatching them or re-reading them, etc. So. My lists are also usually really, really long. 

*Movies:*
12 Monkeys, A Beautiful Mind, A Few Good Men, A Little Princess, American Beauty, American History X, American Psycho, Apollo 13, Batman Begins, Borat, Bruce Almighty, Cast Away, Catch Me If You Can, Crash, District 9, Dogma, Donnie Darko, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Fight Club, Forrest Gump, Good Will Hunting, Groundhog Day, I Am Sam, Inception, Inglourious Basterds, Liar Liar, Little Miss Sunshine, Memento, Million Dollar Baby, Mysterious Skin, Ocean's Eleven, Pan's Labyrinth, Prayers for Bobby, Precious, Primal Fear, Pulp Fiction, Rain Man, Rocky, Saving Private Ryan, Schindler's List, Seabiscuit, Silence Of The Lambs, Spirited Away, Sweeney Todd, The Aviator, The Bourne Trilogy, The Breakfast Club, The Dark Knight, The Illusionist, The Departed, The Green Mile, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, The Hurt Locker, The Karate Kid, The Matrix, The Pursuit of Happyness, The Rocky Horror Picture Show, The Shawshank Redemption, The Sixth Sense, The Informant!, The Truman Show, Valkyrie, Victor/Victoria

Goddamn that list is longer than I thought. :| I really like movies okay. Right then...

*TV shows*:
Dexter, The West Wing, Buffy, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Glee, Friends, In Treatment, United States of Tara, Boston Legal, Breaking Bad, The Colbert Report, The Daily Show, Doctor Who, Dollhouse, Firefly, The IT Crowd, Kings, Life On Mars, QI, Lost, Nip/Tuck, Nurse Jackie, Pushing Daisies, Sherlock, Ugly Betty, Wire in the Blood

Those are my... top-favourites? Separating my favourites from shows that I just really like is hard. :[ 

Favourite musical is Next to Normal, with Spring Awakening and Gypsy tagging along behind. Oh, and Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog. Favourite books would be the His Dark Materials' trilogy, the Animorphs series, The Fox and the Hound, and 19 Minutes. Yeah, I'm totally nerdy. Um, music, Mika and Muse. And obviously the music from my favourite musicals, and then movie soundtracks.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jan 30, 2011)

Games-
I don't think I even need to mention the Tales series.
I also absolutely love the Department Heaven series; Yggdra Union and its prequel, Blaze Union, and Knights in the Nightmare are all simply excellent.

I might also say that it's hard for me not to lose myself over Type-Moon works, Melty Blood included.

Anime-
As far as anime is concerned... Kara no Kyoukai was great.

I also absolutely loved the Unlimited Blade Works movie.
Where series are concerned though, I've got a lot of favorites... Though if I had to give five specific series on the dot, in specific order, it'd be...
Cowboy Bebop, Darker than BLACK, FMA Brotherhood, Baccano!, and Trigun.

By the way, that Trigun movie, Badlands Rumble, is _awesome_. Gasback is one of the coolest damn villains ever.

As for manga, I never really read much...
Though I was a fan of FMA's manga. Also love Berserk.

Then a friend of mine also got me into Vinland Saga recently. Instant love.


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 30, 2011)

do i have to say it?  vocaloid. if i could, i would sing "love is war" from the highest roof-top in town. but i can't sing, and i don't have a megaphone.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 30, 2011)

...I forgot Mushishi. A pretty good manga, and I love it.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 31, 2011)

TV/Movies

Psych
My Name is Earl
Monk
Animaniacs
Tron
Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog
Harry Potter
Spongebob
Rurouni Kenshin

Video Games:

Pokémon
Mega Man (All series)
Final Fantasies 6, 9, 10, 13, Dissidia, Crisis Core
Yoshi's Island
LoZ: Majora's Mask
LoZ: Wind Waker
Punch-Out!! (Wii)
Spider Man: Web of Shadows

Books:

It
One Piece
Percy Jackson
Harry Potter
Needful Things

These are a few of my favorite things... listing them all would take forever.


----------

